# Supposedly new p-47 guncam footage



## Aggie08 (Jun 26, 2006)

Just found it, it's labeled as such, and I can't vouch that it is "recently declassified" or anything but I haven't seen it and that's good enough for me. Good stuff.

http://betapundit.blogspot.com/2006/06/wwii-color-guncam-footage.html


----------



## evangilder (Jun 26, 2006)

I have seen some of that footage, so I wouldn't call it "recenly declassified". But it is good footage nonetheless.


----------



## Pisis (Jun 26, 2006)

Cool footage!


----------



## syscom3 (Jun 26, 2006)

Yes, its great footage.

I think a lot of the aircraft strafing footage was taken in April 1945 when all the fighters were turned loose on the remaining German airfields.


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 26, 2006)

I have seen some of it before but it is still good footage!


----------



## Wildcat (Jun 26, 2006)

Yeah I've seen it before, looks like footage from the doco Thunderbolt that was made during the war. Could be wrong though.


----------

